

Blekko Confirmation Email lands in Gmail Spam - jfaucett

Just wondering if this happened to anyone else, don't have any spam filters, and am running on default gmail settings. Could this be google trying to snuff out a competitor, if so its pretty creepy.
======
Piskvorrr
About 80% of the confirmation e-mails I get land in Gmail Spam - maybe because
there's also a lot of actual spam (which looks like confirmation e-mails:
short text+complicated link+footer). And IIRC, Google Mail still has a default
spam filter for everyone, without you actually creating one.

If you look hard enough, it is _always_ possible to find a conspiracy - no
matter whether one actually exists. As for me, I do not attribute to malice
that which can adequately be explained by stupidity. GMail has comparatively
great spam filters - for a bunch of computers; it still sucks when compared to
human ability to detect spam.

------
greglindahl
A majority of blekko's verify emails get clicked on, and the ones that don't
include a fair number of people who give us bogus email addresses instead of
not giving one at all. So I don't think there's a big problem overall, and I'm
glad you happened to notice!

------
PaulHoule
Gmail's is less bad than others when it comes to eating confirmation messages.

I launched a site recently that had deliverability of about 50% for
confirmation messages. I pointed my "smart host" to Critsend and things seem
to be way better.

